# Entenbesuch !!!!



## Tomy26 (20. Apr. 2019)

Hallo
So letzte Woche den Teich Frühlingsfit gemacht.
Alles was noch reingefallen war rausgesammelt, Schlamm am Schwimmtecih ausgesaugt und die Filtergräbenhier und da vom Sediment befreit.
War gute 2 Tage Arbeit.
Hatte mich wohl gewundert waum soviel Sediment auf den Pflanzen liegt und Donnerstag gab es die Antwort ein Entenpaar hat sich zur Schwimmprobe eingefunden.
Seid Donnerstag waren sie jetzt 4 mal da 2 mal im Anflug erwicht und verjagt und 1 mal erst nachdem sie schon angefangen haben was fressbares zu suchen. 

Fehlt noch einmal, heute Morgen. Leider erst um 7;30 wach geworden.
    
       

Froschibiss keiner mehr da
Zwergsimse verschwunden
Preslie nur noch einzelne da
__ Brunnenkresse weg
__ Pfeilkraut mit Wurzeln und Knolle weg
und noch zwei oder 3 die ich nicht kenne


Selbst der __ Reiher darf bei mir bleiben aber so viel hat noch kein Tier kaputt gemacht.

Die __ Enten müssen ausziehen, sofort fristlos gekündigt.
Wer hat gute Tipps damit sie erst garnicht kommen.
Plastikentenpaar ?
Plastikrabe ? Soll nicht so gut funktionieren
Hund, habe ich keinen !
Reihershreck, dann verjage ich auch alle anderen Vögel, oder ?
Katzen sind mit Volldampf ins Haus als sie letztens kahmen, eine Enttäuschung
Netz, bei über 300 m² Teichanlage.
Abends und Morgens in der Dämmerung wegjagen, hat bis auf heute geklappt, also keine Opton.

Wer hat noch einen Tip, sonst

 

gibt es nach Ostern Ente.


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2019)

Tomy, ich leide mit Dir. 
auch bei mir treibt sich ein Entenpärchen rum, und zerstört alles. Erst fand ich die 2 ja noch niedlich, und wollte ihnen sogar ein
Haus bauen. Mittlerweile wüßte ich auch gerne, wie ich sie vertreiben kann, aber es sieht eher so aus, als wenn sie
immer zahmer werden


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2019)

Ein Poster von Mr. Magoo.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2019)

bei mir verwüsten sie auch jedes Jahr den Teich. Geholfen hat bis jetzt das regelmäßige vertreiben. 
Aber bei der Teichgröße wird das so wohl nichts. 
Also härtere Geschütze. 
Wie auf der Lauer liegen mit einer Kartoffelkanone, bis hin zu Starkstrom im Wasser oder Selbstschußanlagen.

Starkstrom = https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitteraal
Und Selbstschußanlagen = https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schützenfisch

Ob es hilft 
Achso eins fällt mir noch ein * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Tomy26 (21. Apr. 2019)

Heute schon wieder da, ..

Da ich keinen Hund habe muss ich selber verscheuchen gehen.
Heute war ich dann früh genug, sie waren gerade erst angekommen und haben nicht ausgerissen.

Mal sehen was die nutzen, kommen am Mittwoch !!


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Apr. 2019)

Das klingt äußerst frustrierend! Bin ich froh, dass wir nur Eisvögel, __ Frösche und leider ein paar Tauben haben. Die Tauben werden gelegentlich von einem Falken abgeholt.

Manchmal ist eine gerade Frage hilfreich .. . Irgendwo muss es doch den zuständigen Jäger für das Revier geben? Mal nachfragen.

PS.: das Hühnchen hast Du sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Küstensegler (21. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns kommen im Frühjahr auch morgends die __ Enten.
Wir verjagen sie immer und nach ein paar Wochen
(wenn sie woanders ihr Nester bauen) ist Ruhe bis
zum nächsten Jahr.
Verjagen ist bei uns im Schwimmteich nicht nur wegen der
Schäden an der Botanik angesagt, sondern auch
wegen der Zekarien.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns Schlafen Sie nur auf dem Rasen, ins Wasser kommen Sie Ohne Elektrischen Schlag nicht.
Außer Sie landen direkt auf der Wasser Oberfläche, ich hoffe mal die kommen nicht auf die Idee,


----------



## Turbochris (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

hatte das Problem selbst. Mir ging es auch um die wahnsinnige Verschmutzung.

Aber ich habe eine funktionierende und tierfreundliche Lösung:

Habe bei Thomas Philipps (dem “Billigmarkt“) zwei Plastikschwäne erworben und mittels Stein und Schnur mittig auf dem Teich platziert. Überfliegende __ Enten sehen so sofort, dass das Revier schon besetzt ist. Funktioniert seit Jahren und hat meine Teichrallen nicht abgeschreckt.

Aus gleichem Grund habe ich auch zwei Plastikreiher aus gleicher Quelle aufgestellt. Bis jetzt funktioniert's! 

Nur mit Plastikenten würde es nicht funktionieren, da diese eher als Lockenten fungieren...

Viel Erfolg

Christian


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Überfliegende __ Enten sehen so sofort, dass das Revier schon besetzt ist.


Gut, wenn es bei Dir funktioniert, bei uns auf dem Schloßteich schwimmen Enten und Schwäne in trauter Eintracht miteinander.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2019)

bei waren vorgestern früh 2 Nilgänse im Garten, Die beiden lungern schon seit Tagen am benachbarten Löschteich, im Straßengraben und am Bach rum und suchen wohl auch noch ein schönes Nistplätzchen - unser Hund hat  aber gleich klargemacht "hier nix los mit Gössel machen"


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2019)

Gestern habe ich festgestellt, daß meine Seerose verschwunden ist. Vielleicht ist sie ja auch nur weiter nach unten gerutscht. 
Eigentlicher Standort, 60 cm . Wenn das die __ Enten waren, würge ich sie höchstpersönlich


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Apr. 2019)

Viel Spaß beim Flügel nähen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei waren vorgestern früh 2 Nilgänse im Garten, Die beiden lungern schon seit Tagen am benachbarten Löschteich, im Straßengraben und am Bach rum und suchen wohl auch noch ein schönes Nistplätzchen - unser Hund hat  aber gleich klargemacht "hier nix los mit Gösselcher machen"



Wo kamen die denn her? Bei uns sieht man sie nur im Herbst und Frühling auf dem Feld.
Die Graugänse, die hier auch überwintern, latschen schon mit Küken an der Straße lang!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Wo kamen die denn her? Bei uns sieht man sie nur im Herbst und Frühling auf dem Feld.



wahrscheinlich aus dem benachbarten Lahntal. 7km Luftlinie entfernt beim dortigen Kieswerk lungern neben 15-18 Schwänen den Winter/Frühling tagsüber auf den Wiesen/Feldern auch Nilgansgruppen von bis 60 Tieren rum. Für alle Paare reichen scheinbar die Nistmöglichkeiten rund um die "ungenutzen" Grubenbereichen net mehr aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2019)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die nutzen, kommen am Mittwoch !!



Oh, Lockenten


----------



## Tomy26 (25. Apr. 2019)

Christine schrieb:


> Oh, Lockenten



Sollten Abschreckenten sein.
Also besser nicht ?

Stand in einem anderen Beitrag das es helfen könnte.


----------



## Wurzelbert (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, ich habe nach mehreren Entenbesuchen Angelschnur im zickzack über meine Teichoberfläche gespannt. Das hindert sie beim Landen. Sieht zwar am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aus aber seit dem habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2019)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Sollten Abschreckenten sein.
> Also besser nicht ?
> 
> Stand in einem anderen Beitrag das es helfen könnte.



Eine alte Methode der Entenjagd ist das Anlocken der potentiellen Opfer mittels hölzerner Lockvögel...


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2019)

Naja, vielleicht signalisiert ja ein Lockentenpärchen bei kleinen Teichen zufällig vorbeifliegenden Artgenossen:
"Hier ist schon besetzt, haut ab ! "


----------



## Tomy26 (30. Apr. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Hier ist schon besetzt, haut ab !


So gefällt mir das


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2019)

Hatte gerade eben Besuch von einem __ Enten-Paar

  

Wie sie mich entdeckt haben sind sie davon.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2019)

Hi Helmut,

da sieht man mal das die so doof net sind um sich von rumtreibenden Plasteenten abschrecken zu lassen. Haben ja auch da bei Dir gemerkt das das große Katzenviech am Wasser zu faul ist um sich zu bewegen und daher harmlos ist


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Mai 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das das große Katzenviech am Wasser zu faul ist um sich zu bewegen



Wir haben 2 Katzenviecher aus Fleisch und Blut und die waren zu __ feige, haben __ reis aus genommen als die __ Enten am Teich gelandet sind.


Hätten ja sogar bleiben dürfen aber die Enten haben so viel kaputt gemacht in so kurzer Zeit, das nur die fristlose Kündigung blieb.
Ich verscheuche noch nicht mal den __ Fischreiher aber Enten, nein Danke.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2019)

Also Schaden haben die nicht angerichtet, wenn man von eine Handvoll abgerissener Tannenwedel und __ Hornkraut absieht. Die wachsen allerdings in rauen Mengen bei mir. Habs abgekeschert (der Skimmer steht ja wegen der Quappen) und die Sache war gegessen. Auch das Wasser hat sich nicht eingetrübt. Klar wie immer. Die __ Moderlieschen sind mir ein bisserl schreckhafter vorgekommen. Aber nach einer Futtergabe ...

Alles in allem ein schönes Foto-Motiv, daß gerne wieder kommen darf.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Meine kommen schon seit über einer Woche nicht mehr . Ich schwanke zwischen -- ich bin froh--- und --finde ich doof -- .
Sooooo schlimm waren die Schäden ja nun auch nicht . Abwarten !


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sooooo schlimm waren die Schäden ja nun auch nicht


Spätestens wenn du im Sommer mal ein kühles Bad genossen hast und es dich danach überall juckt, weißt du wieder warum du sie verscheuchen solltest.
siehe auch


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> weißt du wieder warum du sie verscheuchen solltest.


Danke Dir, für die Aufklärung ,jetzt bin ich nut noch froh, daß sie weg sind 
Idiotischerweise juckt es jetzt schon überall, und ich kratze (Geht mir auch so, wenn von Flöhen und Läusen gesprochen wird )
Ich glaube, ich gehe diesen sommer nicht in meinen Teich


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2019)

ganz ehrlich...  ...das ist nun mal die Natur und das ist das was hier 90% im eigenen Garten haben wollen. Wenn die __ Enten Nachts oder tagsüber während ihr arbeiten seid, auf dem Teich landen, bekommt ihr es auch nicht mit. In öffentlichen Badegewässern springt ihr doch auch rein, oder patroulliert ihr dort und verscheucht die Enten!? Neben den Enten, kommen Spatzen, Meisen, Amseln und selbst Krähen und Elstern landen am Teich, trinken das Wasser und "waschen" sich auch schon mal im Teich. Vielleicht sollte man dann die Nutzung von einem Teich im eigenen Garten überdenken oder ein wunderschönes Netz darüber spannen oder den Teich komplett mit Folie o.ä. abdecken.

Sorry Leute, will niemand persönlich angreifen...aber einerseits die Natürlichkeit am Teich einfordern, andererseits aber nicht unterstützen bzw. dulden!? 

Bei uns kommt seit Jahren ein Entenpaar und bleibt so 1-2 Wochen im März/April mit unregelmäßigen Besuchszeiten auf dem Teich. Pflanzen oder sonstige Schäden hatten wir bisher nicht.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> ( ... )
> Ich glaube, ich gehe diesen sommer nicht in meinen Teich



Mit dem Vorsatz hättest sie aber garnicht verscheuchen müssen, sondern hättest Dich an ein bisserl "Mehr" an Natur erfreuen können. 
Stell mir gerade so kleine __ Enten-Küken schwimmend an meinem Teich vor .... 
  
Sind zwar Graugänse der Langen Lacke Im NP Neusiedlersee

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Mai 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> einerseits die Natürlichkeit am Teich einfordern, andererseits aber nicht unterstützen bzw. dulden!?



Hallo
Ein ja oder nein ist hier nicht angebracht weil es viele verschiedene Gründe für einen Teich gibt.
Mein Teich soll ein Schwimmteich sein, in erster Linie will ich darin schwimmen können.
Dabei stört mich wenn ich juck und kratz bekomme, trotzdem kommt für mich kein gechlortes Becken in frage und mit dem meisten Getiert im Teich
gibt es auch keine bewusten Probleme., ( ich will auch nicht alles wissen !)
Wie auf den ersaten Bildern zu sehen haben sie jetzt auch noch anständig die Pflanzen gerupft und den Teichgrund umgegraben also verscheuche ich sie und
werde sie auch auf keinen Fall anlocken.

Der nächste hat ein Klarwasserbecken um seine schlammliebenden Kois auch sehen zu können.
Wieder andre sammeln seltene und schwer zu haltende Pflanzen.
Andere überlassen den Teich sich selber egal was kommt oder geht.
So hat jeder sein Bedürfnis an einen Teich.

Ich fänd es auch schön wenn es Entenkücken gäbe ( und meine Frau erst) aber mein Bedürfnis ist ein Schwimmteich !


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2019)

Da wir auch einen Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz haben, kann ich es durchaus verstehen. Dennoch muss man sich dann fragen, wie man weiter vorgeht - auch wenn man nach dem Motto lebt "was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß!" und die __ Enten in eurer Abwesenheit auf dem Teich landen. Zu den Zerkarien habe ich einen guten Beitrag hier (Link - http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/zerkarien-dermatitis.html) gefunden und wenn man vielleicht doch etwas in die technsiche Richtung ändern kann, senkt dies auch das Risiko einer Infektion/Entzündung. Verhindern kann man es sicherlich nicht wirklich oder dann doch halt das Netz spannen, was aber a) nicht schick ist - und b) vor dem Baden aufdecken und danach immer wieder abdecken, macht auch keinen Spaß.

Ich wollte niemanden persönlich angreifen und es soll sich bitte auch niemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Wir desinfizieren unseren Teich so gar 1-2 oder auch 3 x im Jahr.


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo Rico

Keine Sorge, eine vernünftige Diskusion lebt von verschiedenen Meinungen.
Informaiver Beitrag zu den Zerkarien , danke. Bin mir bis jetzt nicht bewusst das ich Zerkarien im Teich habe, zumindest hat noch keiner solche Quaddeln bekommen.
Solange das Wasser nicht grün wird werde ich dieses Jahr weder die UV Lampe noch den Vließfilter montieren.
Der Teich ist jetzt im 4 Jahr und scheint ohne eingreifen klar zu bleiben.

Für den Fall das es doch mal was passiert, was tust du da ?


Zacky schrieb:


> Wir desinfizieren unseren Teich so gar 1-2 oder auch 3 x im Jahr.


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2019)

Wir nutzen dafür Wofasteril bzw. Peressigsäure. Das Konzentrat wird angepasst auf das Teichvolumen verdünnt. Für den Zeitraum der "Behandlung", was etwa 2 Stunden sind, wird die Filterstrecke abgesperrt bzw. auch nur stillgelegt. Danach geht es mit Volldampf einfach weiter. Wir hatten versehentlich auch schon den Filter vergessen abzuschalten und dann hat es auch gleich die Bio desinfiziert. War aber auch nicht ganz so schlimm, denn nach wenigen Tagen, war wieder alles voll aktiv.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Mai 2019)

Tach Zusammen,
Frank ich fühle ganz und gar mit Dir, denn seit ein paar Wochen findet ein Entenpaar meinen (Koi-)Schwimmteich auch ganz toll 
Meine "natürlichen" Abwehrhilfen, 2 Jagdhunde, scheitern leider auch an dem Versuch sie dauerhaft zu verscheuchen.
Im Grunde wäre es mir egal, allerdings finde ich es überhaupt nicht lustig auf Entenmist auszurutschen (mit Vorliebe sitzen sie natürlich oben auf der warmen Matte).
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Hunde den Mist vergöttern und die Vögel mir Laich von Rotfedern einschleppen können.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2019)

Heute Nachmittag war wieder Besuch da ...

      

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sind die aus Plastik.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wir nutzen dafür Wofasteril bzw. Peressigsäure. Das Konzentrat wird angepasst auf das Teichvolumen verdünnt. Für den Zeitraum der "Behandlung", was etwa 2 Stunden sind, wird die Filterstrecke abgesperrt bzw. auch nur stillgelegt. Danach geht es mit Volldampf einfach weiter. Wir hatten versehentlich auch schon den Filter vergessen abzuschalten und dann hat es auch gleich die Bio desinfiziert. War aber auch nicht ganz so schlimm, denn nach wenigen Tagen, war wieder alles voll aktiv.



Hi Zacky,

da mußt Du Dir jetzt aber auch an die eigene __ Nase fassen

über andere mosern wenn die keine __ Enten am/im Teich haben wollen mit der Begründung das das schließlich ganz normale Natur sei mit der man immer rechnen hat wenn man einen Teich anlegt

da jedoch sämtliche wassergebundenen __ Parasiten, Erreger, Fischschädlinge ect. auch nur Natur sind mit denen man immer rechnen muß wenn man einen Teich anlegt.
ist das auch nix anderes wie die selber im/am Teich eingewanderte Natur wieder vertreiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Wurzelbert (23. Mai 2019)

Ich habe Angelschnur im zickzack über den Teich gespannt. Man gewöhnt sich an den Anblick und die __ Enten rupfen mir nicht mehr die Wasserpflanzen raus. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich...  ...das ist nun mal die Natur und das ist das was hier 90% im eigenen Garten haben wollen


Du hast ja recht, ich hab wieder mal total überreagiert, es hat mich, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie interessiert, ob das, was da kreucht und fleucht , mich mit irgendetwas 
anstecken könnte. 
Ich hüpf ja schon ewig in meinem Teich rum, und wenn es warm genug wird, werde ich es wieder machen.


----------

